# myfaces 1.2.x 1.1.x vorziehen?



## y0dA (19. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe gegoogelt doch leider nichts finden können bezüglich Vorteile von myfaces 1.2 zu 1.1 . Kann mir hier jemand Vor-/Nachteile nennen?

Mit einem Link wäre mir auch schon geholfen.

Nachteil von 1.2 ist wohl spw. dass ich einen neuen Servlet Container benötige (also kein Tomcat 5.x mehr sondern Tomcat 6.0).

mfg


----------



## SnooP (19. Feb 2008)

JSF 1.1 --> 1.2 halt... Vorteile: JSTL, Expression-Language kann kombiniert werden und man hat weniger Probleme beim Mixen von HTML mit JSF-Tags..
Nachteile: JSP 2.0 erforderlich, also Tomcat 6 und Java 5 wird gebraucht... - das ist eigentlich der einzige Nachteil.


----------



## y0dA (19. Feb 2008)

Ist myFaces 1.2 stabiler bzw von der Perfomance her besser unterwegs als der Vorgänger?

Besitzt 1.2 noch viele Bugs?


----------



## maki (19. Feb 2008)

Es gibt Leute die behaupten das JSF 1.1 nur Beta ist, da so viele Bugs drinnen sind, egal in welcher Implementierung.


----------



## SnooP (20. Feb 2008)

Das ist richtig - 1.1 war eher ein Versuch - 1.2 ist die eigentliche Version 1 

also wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann auf jeden Fall 1.2 nehmen!


----------

